# Délocaliser le dossier bureau (uniquement) sur un HDD



## Saxobar (19 Mai 2012)

Bonjour !

La question est simple. Il me serait très pratique pour bosser de déplacer non pas le dossier home complet sur le second disque du macbook mais uniquement le dossier bureau.
Cela pour utiliser au mieux le disque SSD qui vient de prendre la place du superdrive.

Y'a-t-il une solution ? qu'elle soit à base de soft, terminal ou autre...

Merci !


----------



## r e m y (19 Mai 2012)

Délocaliser uniquement le dossier Bureau????  je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt...


----------



## Saxobar (19 Mai 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Délocaliser uniquement le dossier Bureau????  je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt...



Ben c'est bien pour ça que la discussion ne porte pas sur l'intérêt d'une telle manip mais sur la manip elle même.

Mais bon, ça a uniquement un côté pratique. quand tu bosse sur un projet qui est stocké momentanément sur le bureau, tu bosse sur le SSD. ça pourrait aussi être un simple dossier à la racine du SSD, mais j'aime bien le bureau.

ça doit bien être possible de maitriser ce qui est sur un disque et ce qui est sur un autre !


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Mai 2012)

Sauf que ton mac ne va peut-être pas aimer le déplacement d'un dossier tel que celui-ci...  en plus si tu veux travailler vite alors c'est plutôt le dossier de travail de tes applis que tu dois choisir sur un SSD...


----------



## Saxobar (19 Mai 2012)

Bon alors, pour préciser un peu, je compte installer le système sur le SSD et déplacer le dossier home sur le HDD, sauf le bureau.
Le dossier application sera donc sur le SSD.
J'utilise protools, et la meilleure façon de l'utiliser avec ce dont je dispose semble être d'utiliser le SSD pour le système ET le transfert audio. Mais 120 Go ne me permettent que de travailler avec les projets en cours. Je dois stocker les boulots finis sur le HDD, avec le reste de mes fichiers. Et pour ça, travailler avec des dossiers sur le bureau me semble pratique.

L'idéal serait donc de délocaliser le dossier user (ou au moins le home) sur le HDD mais de garder le bureau sur le SSD, avec le système et les applis. Je n'ai pas besoins, par exemple d'un acces rapide à la bibliothèque utilisateur, ni à celle d'itune. le 7200 tours suffira bien !

Apres il y a toujours la solution de garder le système sur le HDD et de dédier le SSD à l'audio mais c'est quand même dommage de ne pas profiter du SSD pour faire tourner le système. surtout que le SSD devrais très bien gérer le transfert audio en plus du reste.

Il me semble que ça doit être possible, mais je ne vois pas comment.


----------

